
AWS SSO CLI tool functional until AWS gets its act together - kymidd
https://github.com/wnkz/aws-sso
======
takumo
Looks very helpful, a shame that it has to rely on Selenium/ChromeDriver.

Very frustrating that AWS SSO has no API, especially when every other AWS
product is offered API-first, it makes this feature so very difficult.

While there are other ways to manage access across multiple AWS accounts
within an organization, none are nearly as fully-integrated as AWS SSO, with
the ability to create users/groups and then assign their roles within
accounts.

There are other methods, but I've yet to find something which can let users
log in using directory credentials, see a list of all AWS accounts they have
access to, and have one-click sign-in to those accounts.

~~~
o-__-o
Okta?

